# App de gestion de contacts et rendez-vous combinée



## Phosphyd (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une app à titre professionnel, et malgré une fouille prolongée sur l'AppStore je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur... J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider !

Je suis profession libérale, et dans le cadre de mon exercice j'ai besoin de visualiser de manière simple et rapide les informations de mon contact et les "événements" associés (que j'utilise pour faire figurer le contenu du rendez-vous).

Actuellement, je fonctionne avec Contactizer Pro sur mon MB Air, qui me permet ça de manière très transparente. Mais, côté pratique oblige, j'aimerais me prendre un iPad Mini pour simplifier la chose.

Dans les app que j'ai testé, le souci était que je n'avais jamais accès à la fois au contact et aux événements passés rapidement : par exemple avec Contacts XL, je ne peux voir que les événements futurs.

A noter également que je ne souhaite pas un système fermé, mais bien une app s'appuyant sur le carnet d'adresse et sur iCal, afin de garder une interopérabilité avec ma base de données sur Contactizer - et en cas de changement ultérieur.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Phosphyd (22 Janvier 2014)

UP !!

Quelqu'un aurait une petite idée ? Merci d'avance !


----------

